# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  "Fantastic" New Flying Frog FoundHas Flappy Forearms

## Frog News

*National Geographic News (Washington DC, USA) January 14th, 2013 06:15 PM: "Fantastic" New Flying Frog FoundHas Flappy Forearms*

A huge new flying frog with big webbed feet and flappy forearms has been discovered near Ho Chi Minh City, a new study says.


*Full Article*

----------


## Gorgonopsia

Nice!!
But... they do not write the scientific name. I would like to know, so I will try to investigate  :Smile:

----------


## SkeletalFrog

_Rhacophorus helenae_ is the name given in the actual paper.

----------


## Gorgonopsia

Thanks!

----------


## Voltron

That is a cool article about Helen's flying frog, 3.5" is huge for an amphibian that can "fly".

----------

